# Western US reviews for August 2005



## JeffV (Aug 6, 2005)

08/06/05
Sunterra Resorts -Scottsdale Villa Mirage
Worldmark at Pinetop
Carlsbad Seapoint
Grand Pacific Palisades
Heidelberg Inn
Marriott Desert Springs Villas

The new reviews can be found here:
http://www.timeshare-users-group.com/tugdb/uw/NewReviews.html


----------



## JeffV (Aug 15, 2005)

*8/14 posting*

8/14
Capistrano Surfside Inn 
Four Seasons Resort Club Aviara
Lagonita Lodge Resort
South. Cal. Beach Club
Golden Eagle Resort  	Jockey Club
Ridge Tahoe
Tahoe Summit Village
Marriott's Mountainside
The new reviews can be found HERE


----------



## JeffV (Aug 21, 2005)

*8/20 posting*

Palm Springs Tennis Club 
Celebrity Resorts at Steamboat
Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Las Vegas Strip
Jockey Club
Iron Blosam Lodge 
The new reviews can be found HERE


----------



## JeffV (Aug 29, 2005)

*8/29 posting*

Arroyo Roble
Carriage House
Westgate Flamingo Bay
Marriott's Mountainside
New reviews can be found here


----------

